# How to report someone for not paying tax



## randompunter (27 Aug 2009)

I have had some dealings with a company, while building my house, who have consistantly been trying to get me to pay them in cash. I have explained the i am not willing to do this but the director is putting pressure on me to pay cash and get no receipt. 

He is basically a bullly and has actually told me that he is not paying tax on most of his work. What i am wondering is, is it possible to report him to the revenue and suggest for them to investigate him and if so how do i go about this. ( I am not normally like this but it is his bullying tactics and his boasting about not paying any tax that has angered me.)

Thanks for any help


----------



## sulo (27 Aug 2009)

Did you agree to pay cash from the outset?  What was written in your terms of payment?

Did the work get done?

I would pay the company for the work they've done - and advise that you would like the VAT / TAX etc included on your bill.  If it suits you to pay Cheque - pay cheque.  At least you are keeping to your part of the contract.

Then you can advise revenue? that you believe a company you contracted to do work for you informed you they do not intend to pay their taxes. 

Not sure if there is anything else you can do.


----------



## randompunter (27 Aug 2009)

Sulo,

Its not really the paying cash that is the problem it is that he does not want to issue a receipt for the payment. As a company director myself I am being careful to dot all I's and cross all t's in building my own house direct labour. The work is done and i have no issue in paying but in the current market I just have no time for tax cheats. Not when other companies have to survive in the same market while paying their taxes. This guy claims he has paid little or no tax since he came to the country 6 years ago. (If i had known all this at the outset I wouldn't have employed him)

How do i go about informing revenue (after i have paid my bill of course)


----------



## annet (27 Aug 2009)

Do you have the name of the person - builder - building company?  You can contact the local revenue office for example if the person or business is operating in Dublin South - the local revenue office is in Lwr. Mount Street.  If the builder is using other labour - I am sure it would be a matter for revenue and also for social welfare (ie. employer's and employees prsi).  

The reason why builders etc generally look for cash is because cash is not traceable unlike cheques which have to be lodged into their account - paying tax on their actual income is what I would suspect they have against cheques.  You are entitled to look for a receipt for all work done and if a company - receipts have to detail their name, address, cro number, vat no etc.


----------



## Domo (28 Aug 2009)

I would suggest that you send an anonymous letter to the Revenue, setting out as much detail as you can about the company/business/individual.

The Revenue will then look into the matter.


----------

